# Which of these two monitors are best for photo-editing?



## NedM (Nov 17, 2014)

*ASUS VS239H-P Black 23" or Asus - ProArt PA248Q 24.1"?*

*I'm looking for a monitor that will display close to accurate real life colors. *

*I came across these two monitors and now I can't decide.*

*They are both IPS panel monitors but the ASUS Pro Art is a about $100 more and only 1 inch larger. While is the ASUS VS is cheaper and still has IPS.*

*Which monitor, on a budget, is best for me? Why?*

*Not looking for anything fancy, just something to help me with my photoediting.*


----------



## KmH (Nov 17, 2014)

IPS is just part of what you need.
Further considerations are the type of back light a display uses - W-LED,  LED, CCFL, or GB-R LED - the display's contrast ratio, and the color gamut it can display.

Compare the specifications of the 2 displays.
If you don't know why/how the specifications are relevant, it's to your benefit to find out.
The VS-239H-P display has fewer features and lacks a Gamma adjustment and Color adjustment feature the PA248Q have.
The PA248Q has more brightness, more contrast, more resolution, and greater pixel pitch than the VS-239H-P, and it looks like you're getting more USB ports with the PA248Q too.
So you're getting a lot more than just another inch for your $100.

Unfortunately, a cheap display (a $350 IPS display is a cheap display) with a limited color gamut won't help you very much with your photo editing.
But, I would recommend you spend the extra $100 and get the PA248Q.

Decent displays for photo editing start at about $1000. Pro photo editors that need a high quality display use displays that cost north of $5000.


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Nov 17, 2014)

Not sure about the models you've specified but I bought a $300 ASUS monitor about a year ago thinking it would be OK for design/photography. It was not fine... in fact it was awful.


----------



## bribrius (Nov 17, 2014)

stupid question.
are these really necessary? I plug into a old mgc monitor with some manual adjustments I don't even know how to use, and plug into a large screen digital tv when I am more worried about getting a photo right and looking at details.

I really just haven't comprehended the need of buying and setting a monitor yet. Could be my own ignorance.


here is what I use. For what it is worth.. GotoBus - MGC 17 inches P700


----------



## jsecordphoto (Nov 17, 2014)

It's necessary if you want your images to look the same way they did to you while processing them, and to match when printing. Having a monitor not calibrated means what looked good to you, might be way too dark or the colors look completely off on other peoples monitors. Or if you are selling prints, a lot of unhappy customers after they order prints on your website and the photos look much different than they did on their screen.


----------



## NedM (Nov 18, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> It's necessary if you want your images to look the same way they did to you while processing them, and to match when printing. Having a monitor not calibrated means what looked good to you, might be way too dark or the colors look completely off on other peoples monitors. Or if you are selling prints, a lot of unhappy customers after they order prints on your website and the photos look much different than they did on their screen.



Okay, I know this.

I was asking, between the monitors I posed, which one is best for me.
It seems like KmH actually read the post and gave me the best answer.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Nov 18, 2014)

NedM said:


> Okay, I know this.
> 
> I was asking, between the monitors I posed, which one is best for me.
> It seems like KmH actually read the post and gave me the best answer.



yeah dude, I was responding to Bribrius' question. Clearly you know the importance if you're making a thread about it


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 19, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> It's necessary if you want your images to look the same way they did to you while processing them, and to match when printing. Having a monitor not calibrated means what looked good to you, might be way too dark or the colors look completely off on other peoples monitors. Or if you are selling prints, a lot of unhappy customers after they order prints on your website and the photos look much different than they did on their screen.


 
While I am neither a color-accuracy guru nor professional photographer, in my opinion, having a calibrated monitor is more important than using <such-and-such> a monitor.  If you are not seeing the correct colors on your screen, then, no matter how or where or when someone sees your work, the colors won't be accurate.

I finally purchased an X-Rite Colormunki to calibrate my monitor this past January from an Amazon Gift Card I received last Christmas (plus some of my own $).  The difference between 'calibrated' and 'uncalibrated' was stunning!  What a difference!  I can't emphasize strongly enough how important a calibrated monitor is to getting the right colors.

But then, 'knowing' what the right colors are is another battle.  For this, I bought an X-Rite Color Checker Passport and use that when I need super-right-on colors.  Every camera and lens combo and lighting situation will affect the color renditions in the camera.  While white balance cards get the whites right and close enough on the other colors, using the Color Checker will get them all 'right on'.  As the Color Checker Passport has a set of exact 'known' colors, comparing the recorded colors of the Passport photo with what was 'should be' allows the proper colors to be set in the computer during post processing.  As a 'plug' for the Color Checker, it also balances colors between multiple cameras and/or manufacturers.

And if I ever start selling prints of my work, I'd buy the X-Rite tool to calibrate my printers, as well.

X-Rite  | B&H Photo Video


----------



## KmH (Nov 19, 2014)

Generally speaking, retail clients will not have a calibrated computer display, and are not cognizant of things like the color management settings on their computers.
Add to that, a lot of people will be using some mobile device to look at photos.

I use X-Rite calibration tools, and the ColorChecker passport.

For those not familiar with the basics of color management:
Tutorials on Color Management & Printing

The Digital Negative: Raw Image Processing in Lightroom, Camera Raw, and Photoshop
The Digital Print: Preparing Images in Lightroom and Photoshop for Printing
Adobe Photoshop CC for Photographers, 2014 Release: A professional image editor's guide to the creative use of Photoshop for the Macintosh and PC


----------



## harryjackson (Jan 17, 2015)

Both are actually good for photo editing but I will advise you choose the Asus PA248Q over the Asus VS239H.Reason being that it has more of the specs required for photo editing than the VS model.Checkout the full specification of the Asus PA248Q and a review of it on this page that discusses monitors for photo editing.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 17, 2015)

Pro tip:  When buying photo gear and asking about the 'best' 99.99947432% of the time, the 'best' will also be the most expensive!


----------



## Coasty (Jan 25, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Pro tip:  When buying photo gear and asking about the 'best' 99.99947432% of the time, the 'best' will also be the most expensive!



And that’s why I’m glad I’m not a Pro. I just have a stupid and boring ASUS 247, even though that is a 1000% improvement of my laptop monitor. But then, all I’m using are garbage D200, D300 and two D7000’s, no self-respecting Pro would be caught dead with such old and obsolete gear.


----------

